# Treasure find



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I stopped by a garage sale mid week and scored these 9 complete, unbuilt and untouched model kits for 75 bucks. 3 engine kits included!!!
I am one happy camper!!!*


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great score!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I dig the Starliner!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-stang,
Would ya sell the '57 300C and the '41 Plymouth by chance?

NIICE FREAKIN' SCORE MAN!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

WoW !!! You really did hit the jack-pot ! All of these are great finds IMO. I wouldn't have passed up any of these !! But that's what I love about yard sales and flea markets. You never know what kind of deals you may find. I know I have gotten lucky a few times. But I don't remember ever getting as sweet a deal as what you have found.
Looking forward to seeing some of these in your garage !


----------

